# How to remove such stain in kitchen sink?



## kenny1999 (Aug 27, 2020)

I have tried scrubbing with baking soda, vinegar, and even toothpaste

but none of them works...... not even a little bit could be removed....

I am not sure what the sink is made of....but not stainless steel or metal for sure...

Please look at the taken pictures below


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 27, 2020)

It looks like an old sink. Based on the fine network of cracks it's probably porcelain. Use a scouring powder like Barkeepers Friend or Bon Ami to scrub the stains with.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Aug 27, 2020)

If it is indeed porcelain enamel, this is the best product I have found:

https://www.us.kohler.com/us/Enameled-Cast-Iron-Kitchen-Sinks-Cleaner-/article/CNT121100017.htm

I have gloss black enameled cast iron sinks in my kitchen that show every water spot and spec of food, and after using this they look like new. It is not unlike a polish you'd use for oxidized automotive finishes.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 27, 2020)

Before you go to bed for the night, put a plug in the sink and fill it to the top with a *very strong mixture of hot water and bleach. *I would use at least 3 cups of bleach, and then add the hot water.
It will look lots better in the morning but you will have to repeat doing that when it starts looking bad again.
The sink is worn out.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 27, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> The sink is worn out.


+1. Everything has a life span... Except cast iron


----------



## taxlady (Aug 27, 2020)

I agree with Kayelle and GG.

Maybe it can be re-enamelled, the way bathtubs can be re-enamelled. It might not be worth the cost though.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 27, 2020)

I get a powerful peroxide cleaner meant for urinals.  
It removes stains I get on my porcelain from the well water that not even the water softner can handle.  

It is 23% - wicked stuff, so protect your lungs, hands and rinse well!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 27, 2020)

I broke down and resurfaced my sink and tub.  It worked great on the tub, but stains started to seep through on the sink.  I believe there was mold down in the crazing, so maybe the bleach or other methods stated above could help!


----------



## kenny1999 (Aug 28, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Before you go to bed for the night, put a plug in the sink and fill it to the top with a *very strong mixture of hot water and bleach. *I would use at least 3 cups of bleach, and then add the hot water.
> It will look lots better in the morning but you will have to repeat doing that when it starts looking bad again.
> The sink is worn out.



hot water and concentrated bleach???? Sounds like it will even damage the sink??


----------



## kenny1999 (Aug 28, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> It looks like an old sink. Based on the fine network of cracks it's probably porcelain. Use a scouring powder like Barkeepers Friend or Bon Ami to scrub the stains with.



I'm not in US so I cannot find the products you recommended, I'll have to look for alternatives. But what is the active ingredient in doing so?


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 28, 2020)

Kenny, I believe Chlorox laundry products are widely available in Asia? I googled bleach in Asia. 

 If you can get the powdered sort, make it into a paste and spread on.  If a liquid, depending on the strength, 23% will clean it immediately, less than that I suggest you place a cloth over the area and saturate with the liquid. 

*Please be careful!* Whether 3% or 23% it is still very toxic.

and yes, eventually it will eat away at the porcelain.  I'm talking over a long period of time but I can't say just how much time. I painted my cast iron tub when the porcelain became very porous.  First time was great, I was told it would last about 5 years, I got 7 out of it.  The second time it was done (be the same person) I think the years of working with the stuff made him a little wonky, the application was not that even and was not nice.  I didn't call him back, think he was in no condition to work.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 28, 2020)

Sorry, forgot to mention the actual ingredients... 

 oxygen-based bleaches, _hydrogen peroxide_ breaks down safely into water and oxygen and is a more environmentally-friendly bleach than 
I normmally use this in my kitchen and bathroom..  

but I use this for the bad stains from my well water, about once a month, 
chlorine bleach (sodium hypochlorite). 

it is the chlorine bleach that is the most dangerous (environmentally and direct health)  but is probably the one that would work in your case. 

hope this helps


----------



## taxlady (Aug 28, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention the actual ingredients...
> 
> oxygen-based bleaches, _hydrogen peroxide_ breaks down safely into water and oxygen and is a more environmentally-friendly bleach than
> I normmally use this in my kitchen and bathroom..
> ...



Actually, sodium hypochlorite breaks down too. It becomes salt water. It breaks down faster when diluted with water.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 28, 2020)

taxy, it may break down but undiluted, which is the form one usually gets it in, is still a corrosive with dangerous fumes.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 28, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> taxy, it may break down but undiluted, which is the form one usually gets it in, is still a corrosive with dangerous fumes.



Definitely corrosive. It's just less of an environmental problem than most of us would guess. That doesn't mean it's safe to just pour bleach any old place or breath the fumes or mix it with anything. But, it does tend to break down on its journey through the pipes from your sink.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 29, 2020)

Good to know taxy!  helps me with my egg carving in which I use a lot of bleach...


----------



## salt and pepper (Aug 29, 2020)

Pumice Stone is all you need...


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 29, 2020)

s&p - I'm sure the pumice stone would work, but it would also remove the porcelain/enamel.  Some of the other suggestions will also do that but not as fast as a pumice. 
IMHO


----------



## taxlady (Aug 29, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> s&p - I'm sure the pumice stone would work, but it would also remove the porcelain/enamel.  Some of the other suggestions will also do that but not as fast as a pumice.
> IMHO


..+1


----------



## letscook (Sep 1, 2020)

Had a enamel sink years ago and i use the hot water and Clorox bleach,  I whiten it right it every time and no damage. Then remodeled kitchen and all stainless went in.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 2, 2020)

letscook said:


> Had a enamel sink years ago and i use the hot water and Clorox bleach,  I whiten it right it every time and no damage. Then remodeled kitchen and all stainless went in.




Glad to hear you've used the same method I have *letscook.*
Regular liquid laundry bleach and water is the best bet for the old sink. If it's safe for your clothes, why wouldn't it be safe for an old sink?


----------

